# Quick Jack storage ideas



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys & girls. Any suggestions for storing the jacks on the wall? I'm thinking lower part of the wall as I find it really heavy to lift! Something to hook up onto?

Gathering too much crap sitting on the floor like that!

Cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

A set of ladder hooks might work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

stand it upright in the corner and then cargo strap it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Couple of heavy duty hooks / brackets and hang it up


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Build a wooden box between the two brick pillars for them to sit behind in place.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Put them on the wall using some j-hooks.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorted this now thanks all. Managed to buy a set of hooks from Quick jack


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

magpieV6 said:


> Sorted this now thanks all. Managed to buy a set of hooks from Quick jack


Can you post a pic when complete Dawn? Keen to do something similar myself.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes will do. Won't be going up just yet as lots of other bits need doing first. Here's a pic of them for the time being

Super quick delivery and nice solid units










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

How are you finding the quickjacks Dawnster?!?

Was thinking about them myself...

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> How are you finding the quickjacks Dawnster?!?
> 
> Was thinking about them myself...
> 
> :thumb:


Hey mate, how you doing?

They make life so much easier! But, I find the jacking points not quite far enough apart and that's just on the Clio's. If you don't get the points in the right position it tends to lift the back of the jacks as it goes up, and all tilts nose heavy! I found a bag or two of ballast helped in the boot!

Really easy to connect up though, and great if you have limited space and place the car in a different angle etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Hey mate, how you doing?
> 
> They make life so much easier! But, I find the jacking points not quite far enough apart and that's just on the Clio's. If you don't get the points in the right position it tends to lift the back of the jacks as it goes up, and all tilts nose heavy! I found a bag or two of ballast helped in the boot!
> 
> Really easy to connect up though, and great if you have limited space and place the car in a different angle etc.


Cheers, I'm all good thanks!

Think I'll wait for Costco to have them on sale again and buy a set...

Need the correct weight size though for the S8, I think the smaller size won't lift it...

Always something! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*magpieV6*

This was an old post of mine might interest you.
I manufactured a wall mount design with 40mm angle. A little elaborate, as I enjoy a project. I wanted an extra level of safety and designed a small piece of tubing to prevent it from being removed easily, or by unforeseen knock etc. As it happens it was a little OTT.
Those decent deep hooks will be plenty.
Once you can lift one end from the floor and walk each piece to the hook, stand it up and get near. It is fairly easy to lift vertically a short distance and hook it on,. Removing the same, unhook and drop down the lower one end and manoeuvre on the wheels.
I would suggest using a couple of expanding raw bolts, not the sectioned ones as they will break the bricks. The tube type with the cone inside is perfect. Once hunaging the weight is in shear force down and they will not move.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=411152

I love them. Bit of a kerfuffle making sure they are in exact parallel and blocks in good position, but once up it's so much easier to work on a car.

Hope that helps, apologies if you found all this out already :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Found this one during lockdown. Showing one and the other is on the other side of the garage door.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info! One problem I’m having is lifting the damn things! I can get them up on their ends but no way can I lift it even an inch off the ground! 

I’m guessing you don’t have this problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

